
Show HN: BizExplorer – an instant x-platform mobile app platform - ispaceman
https://bizlect.com
======
jermbo
This is a great tool for small businesses that need mobile apps but don't have
the budget or resources to create one. If you have some understanding of HTML
CSS and JavaScript, you can create a cross platform mobile app. I am looking
forward to utilizing this tool for my next client.

